# Wanted - British Blue



## tabithatabby

Ideal british blue but would consider other colours.

We have had two blues in the past, Oliver and Saffy, both of whom were elderly when we got them - Oliver was 15 and made it to 21, Saffy was 18/19 and made a further 18 months, ruling our household.

There is an extremely large Saffy shaped gap and the ones left behind are rudderless, no one stepping up to be in charge. We need a diplomatic, tactful but firm british short hair to come in and take over!

We have 3 young ex ferals who are 2-5 years old, a sociopathic Burmese blue who was sold to us as a british blue but is very oriental in nature - would do best on his own, but he has mellowed over the years, and we have two tabbies who are 12 and 16 respectively.

Rural home plenty of space of them to avoid each other if they want to or be sociable if they do.

No rush, just have an ache to have another british short hair as they have such wonderful temperaments.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse

My friend has the most gorgeous british blue ... she's a fosterer for the CPL ... he is male ... she is on holiday this week but if you're interested pm me ...

We are in north wales though ... Clare x


----------



## jenny armour

otherwise you could always try the british short cat clubs at their welfare section


----------



## kelly-joy

try these rescues

Patsy
PERSIANS: RUSHDEN PERSIAN RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1124730
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Pauline
PERSIANS: THORNEYWOOD CAT RESCUE
Tel: 0115 8440243 / 07813 368242
Email: [email protected]
Website: HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue

BRITISH SHORTHAIR: SOUTHERN BRITISH SHORTHAIR CAT CLUB - RESCUE
Based in London, covering the South of England
Undertaking rehome & Rescue of British Shorthair Cats
Tel: 07905 010210
Email: [email protected]
Website (click on "Re-home List") Southern British Shorthair Cat Club

BRITISH SHORTHAIR: PEDIGREE CAT RESCUE
Tel: 01707 270207
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Pedigree Cat Rescue - Home Page

Good luck


----------



## tabithatabby

thank you, have looked at most of their websites but the cats tend not to be suitable to house with others i.e. prefer to be solo cats.


----------



## jenny armour

sometimes it might be worth trying breeders who are looking for homes for ex-queens or maybe even ex-stud boys or even older kittens still looking for homes


----------



## tabithatabby

thank you, will keep looking.


----------



## tabithatabby

after all that, we have today come home with 2 x elderly persians who have been in care for more than a year, since their owner died.

one is very skinny, old girl, the boy is in better condition but was depressed. they have settled in quite the thing already.....


----------



## tabithatabby

And when I got home there was an email offering me two british blue girls.

typical isn't it?


----------



## Lushgirl84

oh wow well done for offering them a home


----------



## tabithatabby

they are estimated to be 12 and 14 but the little girl is skin and bone but bright, the cream boy is heavy but was fed up being in pens. he literally begged to be taken home.

i intended to keep them in quarantine in one part of the house, but they are all over the place very self confident. my own cats, who i thought might intimidate the new ones, are in shock, totally terrified of the two oldies who are marching everywhere and eating their food!

So my fears that they would be frightened were misplaced. The little girl is very very poor, but bright in herself, i wonder if there is somether major going on with her, but the boy is fine.

They certainly are happy to be out of pens!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

I'd get them to the vets for a general check up and geriactric bloods due to their age and also cus the girl is so thin, it could be an indicator of thyroid or kidney problems which can be usually be treated or managed with meds,
well done for giving a couple of oldies a second chance at a home :thumbup:


----------



## tabithatabby

she has been blood tested by the charity and nothing showed up, she came in thin and a year later she is still thin. she is very picky on her food and probably quite stressed.

i will put her on better quality older cat nutrition and see if she fills out in the next month once she is relaxed and if not, have her thyroid checked, they said her kidneys were ok, and she isn't drinking over much but in the pens the boy tended to eat for england and she was picky, so if we give her lots of little meals to tempt her, she may pick up a bit before we go the vet route.

she is blind in one eye, it looks very cloudy but she is very bright in herself so see how she goes.


----------



## Cazzer

aw well done you for taking them in. Persians are a lovely breed I've been lucky enough to be a slave to about 14 of them over the years. most of them have been rescues as well


----------



## pugs

Just read this post & I'm crying !.
It's SO NICE to hear that people take in older cat's.
Just when you think there is no good people in this world you read things like this.
WELL DONE


----------



## jenny armour

its always the way. good to see two more babies with a loving home


----------



## simplysardonic

Its lovely that 2 veteran kitties have found a loving forever home, well done for taking them in


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

tabithatabby said:


> she has been blood tested by the charity and nothing showed up, she came in thin and a year later she is still thin. she is very picky on her food and probably quite stressed.
> 
> i will put her on better quality older cat nutrition and see if she fills out in the next month once she is relaxed and if not, have her thyroid checked, they said her kidneys were ok, and she isn't drinking over much but in the pens the boy tended to eat for england and she was picky, so if we give her lots of little meals to tempt her, she may pick up a bit before we go the vet route.
> 
> she is blind in one eye, it looks very cloudy but she is very bright in herself so see how she goes.


Hopefully she'll settle in and getting the right food helps too, we all know about fussy eaters here 

The eye sounds a bit like a cataract, if it is she shouldnt be in pain with it and with her age you have to weigh up the benefits against the risk of an operation but thats something you can think about later on once they are all settled in and walking all over you :lol:


----------



## tabithatabby

they are doing that already, we had to go out today and oscar disappeared, could not be found for an hour - eventually located in the depths of a wardrobe (neither of us remember opening the door) happily asleep amidst the shirts!


----------



## dmhawk

tabithatabby said:


> And when I got home there was an email offering me two british blue girls.
> 
> typical isn't it?


Would you mind sending me the details? My husband and I are looking for a british blue and while we have grown up with cats don't have any of our own.

Thanks!


----------



## tabithatabby

two senior persians are now in charge of the household.

they have inspected us fully, tried out various beds, wardrobes, chairs, litter trays, and pronounce themselves reasonably satisfied with everything.

they have issued an edict to all other resident cats that the Persian Plan for Pussycats is now in place and that everyone should obey their instructions.

they are so sweet, everywhere you look their is a shabby chic feather duster on legs busily checking things out!


----------



## 2lisa2

aww their so sweet glad you have give them a good home some more pics would be nice when you have time


----------



## tabithatabby

if i can get them to stay still long enough - they must be exhausted as they have been in pens for a year, but for the last 2 days they have been pocket rockets, up on chairs, windowledges, worksurfaces, bed, surfing on rugs, in drawers under beds, in wardrobes, on my desk knocking files onto the floor, attempting to break out of catflaps which are barricaded shut.....they are in constant motion!

everywhere you go there is a flash of long tortie or long white hair going past!

it's wonderful how settled they are and that there has been no aggro from the others it is great - it's as if they have been here forever. Scarlet is now talking to us so we have a narrative as she goes galloping down the hallway!


----------



## Paddypaws

Thank you for taking on these two golden oldies, and thank you even more for sharing their progress with us all here. I always read your postings about your old blue girl and found them very touching, so I look forward to many an update on these two..


----------



## Jenny1966

tabithatabby said:


> two senior persians are now in charge of the household.
> 
> they have inspected us fully, tried out various beds, wardrobes, chairs, litter trays, and pronounce themselves reasonably satisfied with everything.
> 
> they have issued an edict to all other resident cats that the Persian Plan for Pussycats is now in place and that everyone should obey their instructions.
> 
> they are so sweet, everywhere you look their is a shabby chic feather duster on legs busily checking things out!


awww well done you for taking them on 

I'm sure they will reward you with lots of love, persians are so good at that


----------



## tabithatabby

still miss our old blue girls, Saffy and Smokey, and more recently Bunny, but these two are lovely cats, and very very sweet, I have been hoovering and cleaning and Scarlett has been helping by putting lovely paw prints over the glass table i have just cleaned. nice pattern she has made.


----------



## tabithatabby

The Persian Presence continue to dominate the house - everywhere you go there is a fluffy. They had their first free range overnight instead of being confined to the kitchen, who knows where they got to but our bed was thankfully a fluffy free zone, as there are other claimants to it who were already in place!

OH has lost his office chair to Scarlet,he has to share it with her when working while she acts as a back warmer.

It is amazing how short a time they have been here and how settled they are!

Last night a fluffy invader landed on our bed to the great surprise and horror of the resident crew, who protect our bed every night from any stray martians.


----------



## tabithatabby

Oscar had a little peep outside today, he and Scarlet have now nabbed the igloos and beds and generally extending the Fluffy Party domination of the house.


----------



## Cazzer

Love your updates not sure how I've missed them until now. Love the shabby chic feather duster on legs' description. My own persian presence OSka and Sassie were not impressed.


----------



## tabithatabby

Oscar and Scarlet are at the scruffy end of the persian palette. She has no fur on her inside hind legs and he is badly tear stained!

He is a fat little fluffy should be a pyjama bag with a zip! She is actually putting on weight nicely as she was very very bony on her spine, but now that she is less stressed she is not quite such a skeleton.


----------



## ChinaBlue

Lovely to see how these cats are coming along. You should start a new thread in Cat Chat so more of us will see it - and of course the mandatory photos!!


----------



## Wendy1969

Just caught up with this - how lovely! I hope they continue to go from strength to strength


----------



## tabithatabby

Oscar has had his first little walk outside, went out the office catflap, across the courtyard, in the kitchen one, sniffed the plants.

Scarlet is having her pocket money deducted for breaking a wineglass.


----------



## Lucia1

Hi
We have a British Blue, beautiful grey neutered boy who is one years old. He is adorable and my husband has taught him to fetch his toys and bring them back. We have not had him long, but we both are wheezing and I am now on an inhaler and we think it is his fine fur. We would prefer someone to have him who has had a British Shorthair before because that means his fur doesn't affect them. He is well groomed and an adorable cat and it saddens me to look for a new home for him. We live in South Leicestershire (post code LE16). Please let me know if you are still looking. thanks Lucia 0777 5770789


----------



## tabithatabby

Scarlet has had a walk round the outside of the house, a nice little march around and then in for some milk. Oscar sat outside the kitchen and didn't want to walk on the gravel with his delicate little tootsies.

There has been a lot of banging and crashing in the kitchen today - Scarlet attempting to ram raid the locked catflap.....she is a right little madam!


----------



## tabithatabby

it's fluffy freedom time - i know you should keep them in 3-4 weeks but they have been escaping out by opening the locked catflap.....so having found them outside for the third time, opened the doors and cat flap and left them to it - they are just pootering about in the courtyard and i can see them as i work in the office, oscar is doing a lot of sitting on the step then rolling over and sunning himself, Scarlet has done a tour of inspection and gone back to sleep on the kitchen chairs.





































Scarlet supervised hanging out of washing, so she is very talented.

She is now resting as being in charge of the household and 7 other cats is very hard work.


----------



## 2lisa2

aww they really are so sweet :001_tt1:


----------



## tabithatabby

wish i could get rid of his staining, i am bathing him daily and using some of the stuff you can buy for tear stains but he has it all over his paws/side of leg and his forehead!

he has had a lovely day sitting in the sun on the step, Scarlet has gone back inside and is asleep on a chair, plotting world domination.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

What are you using for the tear staining? I know there was a few problems with some of them, and one got banned. The ones I know about are things you put in the food which stop the reddy tears forming in the first place.


----------



## tabithatabby

just bathing him with saline water, and sometimes wiping the marks with one of the Sherley Clean Eyes type things which dilutes the red marks.

He doesn't get much matter accumulating, just the red marks.


----------



## tabithatabby

Scarlet has walked the 100 yards to our barn to help us muck out this morning, it is a steep hill up to it, but the old girl sauntered up, walked around everywhere, dug a hole for her toilette, and then walked back down to the house where she is guarding the door!

She is a feisty old lady, we have lots of long grass here, i hate to think what her adventures are going to do to her coat.....

She is deliriously happy!


----------



## lizward

Only just caught up with this, what a wonderful story! Well done for taking these furries on.

Liz


----------



## spid

What a gorgeous feisty old lady scarlet is turning out to be - so full of character - I think [email protected] to simply tears or something like that which might help.


----------



## tabithatabby

she is a wonderful old girl, currently asleep as it was a long walk for an old lady.

she now shouts at us when she wants something. OH has had to put a cat basket on his desk as she likes to be there when he is working - she has also managed to change all the settings on his laptop by sitting on it and typing.....

i am thrilled with her, Oscar is a gentle sweet lad, he watched tv with us last night, sound asleep, snoring and purring. given they have been here just two weeks tomorrow, they are amazingly settled and content.

and not one hint of problems from the others, Fudge went up to Scarlet and kissed her today and started grooming her, and Oscar is now his new best friend as well, which is lovely for Oscar as he wants to be in the gang.

She just brings tears to my eyes when i think of how much of her limited remaining time has been spent in pens, when she is no trouble at all and could have found a home so easily!


----------



## lizward

tabithatabby said:


> She just brings tears to my eyes when i think of how much of her limited remaining time has been spent in pens, when she is no trouble at all and could have found a home so easily!


I hope many people who want to rehome their elderly cat "because I don't have much time any more and it's not fair on him" will read this and think twice about what they are doing. Elderly cats are very difficult to rehome, these are pedigrees and still waited more than a year.

Liz


----------



## tabithatabby

while they enjoy contact and attention, they would be equally happy if you were out at work all day and just home in the evenings, as they sleep most of the day and are quite self contained and able to entertain themselves. much better options than a young kitten if you work.


----------



## tabithatabby

Scarlet O'Hara has been up at the barn today for 3 hours....she has swept the floor, inspected the feed store, stables, horse trailer, garden equipment. She is utterly filthy, covered in dust, cobwebs, shavings, and utterly happy! Eventually I had to bring her back in as she was still all for staying out there.....what an amazing old biddy!


----------



## lymorelynn

I love this thread and the tales of your lovely Persian Pair :001_tt1:
Such lucky kitties to have really landed on their paws with you and your family :thumbup: They are just adorable but I do hope they're not causing your other residents too much grief


----------



## Guest

Just caught up with this thread. Your new rescues are beautiful and well done to you for giving a couple of oldies a loving home.


----------



## tabithatabby

actually they are the two easiest to blend in, there has not been one bit of aggro, they just wander around, peaceably, if someone hisses at them, they stand their ground and just look at them as if to say some mistake, lighten up.

Scarlet is in charge, Oscar spends most of his time with his paws in the air, totally gone. The other cats don't bother about them at all, even the daft demented burmese. He is the one who chases and will bite, but they just look at him, and say daft tadpole and he doesn't know what to do so he wanders off bewildered.

They have been total stars. they just walked in, took over, before anyone noticed!

Scarlet o'hara is just such a feisy old girl - she is now totally zonked on a chair under the dining table, very tired, but tomorrow she will be up and at 'em.


----------



## tabithatabby

Oscar has spent all evening watching tv from a lap, and most of the day on a rug, with his legs in the air...he is very chilled.

Very sweet gentle boy, very quiet, no trouble, just a fluffy sweetheart.


----------



## Jenny1966

I love the way the pair of them have settled in so well. They certainly seem to be enjoying their retirement with you. Again well done to you for taking them in


----------



## tabithatabby

I have never known two cats - other than the infamous Saffy blue girl - to just walk in, sit down, eat, get on with it and make friends with everyone, no hiding, no refusing to eat as they are upset, just totally straightforward.

Oscar has been sitting on the door step watching the house martins flying all around above him as there are lots of nests just above him! He then climbed onto a table to see if he could reach them!

Scarlet is supervising OH as he works and reconfiguring his laptop to play cat games.

They were so so lights off and dull and out of it when i saw them in pens, i wouldn't have given tuppence for Scarlet lasting more than a few months but she is bright as a button and putting on weight - she was just a skeleton with some fur on top, but her spine is getting less bony.

They are just totally delightful feather dusters.

NB Scarlet has now managed to use OH's mobile and ring someone......clever clever girl

Please everyone out there go and get the oldest cats in the rescue centres - they will repay you a thousand times over.


----------



## salkei

i have so enjoyed this story, it has made me both laugh and cry. Would love to go get an older cat need to work on the OH


----------



## Paddypaws

This story really is inspirational!
I have a friend who once walked into a rescue centre and asked to see the two longest staying residents....both of which she then took home!
I see that some rescues offer a kind of permanent foster agreement in these cases whereby they agree to cover vet expenses at their own vets. This would take away a lot of the worry about adopting an oldie who would not be insurable.


----------



## Cloudygirl

Paddypaws said:


> This story really is inspirational!
> I have a friend who once walked into a rescue centre and asked to see the two longest staying residents....both of which she then took home!
> I see that some rescues offer a kind of permanent foster agreement in these cases whereby they agree to cover vet expenses at their own vets. This would take away a lot of the worry about adopting an oldie who would not be insurable.


I wanted to take two old girls last year however both had heart conditions one needed medication every day and the other one just half a tablet once a week. I would have had them but they'd only support their medication as it was (I could have paid for that anyway wasn't expensive) but no financial support should there be any more major problems (which was likely). Sadly I had to say no because I couldn't get pet insurance for them and I have to have pet insurance because I just don't have thousands to spend on vets fees.

I keep in touch with the rescue and know that the one died whilst still being fostered but once she was on her own the other old girl fortunately found a home. It's such a shame because I would have loved to have given them both a home the one in particular was so affectionate but you just have to be financially responsible and realistic.


----------



## tabithatabby

When I worked for Cats Protection in Sussex, we homed our old cats as Golden Oldies where CP paid all their vets fees other than routine stuff, so that if they took ill and needed lots of stuff then there was cover for them.

This would seem a very sensible way forward, as if the charity has to keep them in foster homes they would be paying these bills anyway and the cats have a better quality of life in a permanent home of their own.

These two come with no support, and I had to pay £90 in adoption fees which I felt was very steep for cats of their age and condition (particullarly Scarlet) but we felt they needed a home and we are glad we took them.


----------



## tabithatabby

Oscar tiger, the mild mannered Oscar played tonight, i tickled his tummy and he kicked and bit, very mildly but a little playful boy. he then fell asleep on OH's lap for the rest of the evening, snoring gently.

he is like one of those pyjama bags, he needs a zip down his tummy...


----------



## tabithatabby

Overnight a toy mouse has been dismantled and stuffing everywhere.

This morning Oscar has been on the lawn attempting to stalk and catch a butterfly. The butterfly won.

I don't think Mr Fluffy would survive in the wild if he had to live on what he catches, he has come in thoroughly damp but very pleased with himself. He is beginning to lighten up a bit more which is lovely.

For the first time, i have seen the two fluffies playing, they have been chasing each other and jumping up and off the garden table and onto the window cill. First time have really seen them interact together, so sweet. Scarlet chased Mr Fluff and then Fudge the ginger feral joined in the play - how nice is that. 

Mr Fluffy very tired, been asleep on laps all night, snoring gently. Such a hard life for Mr Fluffy. These two bring such joy to the house.


----------



## tabithatabby

Mr Fluffy likes sharpening claws on cane furniture.....also spent part of the night yodelling to us....voice now restored.


----------



## tabithatabby

Mr Fluffy has joined Scarlet O'Trowsers as an office cat. He has been supervising my desk and typing. She has been in her cat basket (on OH's desk) and also been typing - whether you want her to or not.

Mr Fluffy is now mewing and talking a lot more, really coming out of his very soft shell. Quite one of the most gentle little cats in the world.

Please everyone go out and get an oldie.....they deserve a chance.


----------



## tabithatabby

Scarlet O'Trousers now can use the cordless mouse on the laptop, Mr Fluffy still prefers the keyboard!

Scarlet O'Trousers supervises work from her biddy basket on the desk while Mr Fluffy prefers to sit on laps as you type, resting his head on the desk or your arm.

What a lovely loving pair of persians.

I'm sorry I gush about these two but they really are exceptional - compared to when we saw them when they were all shut down and depressed, they are going around like a pair of youngsters!

Silly Mr Fluffy went out in the rain today, came in with a slightly frizzy perm from getting a bit soggy! Had to be towel dried and wrapped up in towels as clearly not used to light drizzle! Scarlet O'Trousers had more sense and supervised from the kitchen window cill!

Both were groomed this evening with varying result, Mme Scarlet not impressed, Mr Fluffy looking quite buffont and even more fluffy. Mr Fluffy then decided to biff Sam the Samurai (ex feral, dreadfully soft and kind, deficient in the brain dept) who woke him up when he was asleep on the sofa, tired out after being groomed. 

It is quite hard to take a Mr Fluffy seriously when he is trying to box another cat's ears - Sam retired slightly miffed and bewildered having been savaged by a fluffy. Fighting and Mr Fluffy do not go naturally together, even his hiss is very very gentile and refined. Found it hard not to laugh watching those cobby little paws patting Sam around the chops, given Sam is twice his size! Sam shook his head and walked away, unsure whether he should have retaliated or not. Mr Fluffy is incapable of looking fierce - Scarlet O'trousers has the fierce look naturally due to flat face but Mr Fluffy just looks and is a total powderpuff.

I am amazed at how in such a short time they have just integrated into the feline household.


----------



## welshjet

Tabithatabby - ive just come across your thread, its been a fab story for these two, aww love them, its so nice to see oldies finding their forever home.

You should intoduce them to everyone in cat chat as i know i tend to stay in there as any of the other forum pages.

Be warned tho, we demand photos for entrance fees


----------



## tabithatabby

will put some information on there as well.

two naughty persians stole some salmon i was defrosting for my dinner.....




























Naughty naughty fluffies.


----------



## Cazzer

love the little monkeys


----------



## ChinaBlue

Great to see them looking so well. Agree with previous poster - you should put further posts in Cat Chat as more people will notice and enjoy it there. Will tend to be overlooked here.


----------



## tabithatabby

OH has been tidying up today, supervised by Scarlet O'Trousers, who has helped him load trailers, throw out rubbish, dust - well she would being a feather duster - she trotted along with him, wherever he went, supervising with Mr Fluffy helping out as well.

Both asleep now, very tired.


----------



## tabithatabby

raining today so had to help in the office


----------



## Alfride

I absolutely LOVE this thread  so funny and heartwarming. Those two cute fluffies have hid the jackpot haven't they!?!  getting to spend their retirement running a whole farm!

When I was looking for a new cat I went with the intention of getting an oldie. The shelter did not have any, but they then introduced me to their longest term resident  a 13 month old girl who came to them as a one week old kitten. She was hiding completely under a blanket and looked so depressed. I ended up taking her home and she is a complete sweetheart. 

If I got an opportunity to take up an oldie I would not hesitant  I love older cats  they are so cool and confident.


----------



## tabithatabby

Oscar is exhausted, he spent this evening wedged to me, eyes unable to stay open, as if hit by a plank. he needs to pace himself better.

he has been here there and everywhere today, very busy. he is just worn out. limp, draped on me, a little deflated teddy so so tired.


----------



## tabithatabby

Oscar has now joined the boys gang, and is an honorary member, he was out in the hunting pack this morning with Fudge and Sam - he is not particularly well camouflaged, but enjoyed an hour's stalking with the two ferals, it is rather a ridiculous sight. Sam walked over and rubbed noses with him and was very friendly. Oscar is thrilled to have been accepted as one of the laddies.


----------



## tabithatabby

Mr Fluffy got locked in a cupboard, he went into investigate, didn't know he was in there, shut door. Couple of hours later, could hear all sorts of scratching, door being pushed open then banging back.

A very very annoyed Mr Fluffy.


----------



## tabithatabby

caught in a sunbeam


----------



## tabithatabby

Mme Fluffy has a new game, take the inside roll from a kitchen roll, toss it in the air, leap on it to kill it, roll it along the wooden floor and stamp on it and kick it to death! Very very active Mme Fluffy.


----------



## jenny armour

what dont you put this in the cat chat section. i dont think people know you are here?


----------



## tabithatabby

it is in both sections - see fluffy feather dusters in cat chat.


----------



## tabithatabby

no more nice mr fluffy, little so and so is now red and white, covered in my blood as i was 'savaged' when grooming him....oh he is a little ratbag.....he can get up a good scream, claw and sink teeth in - naughty little fluffy.


----------



## tabithatabby

mr fluffy can now turn on taps to have a drink.....he also insists on sitting on the chairs when we have a meal and joining in -coming out of his shell....


----------



## tabithatabby

Mr Fluffy admiring his reflection in the glass!


























Mme Scarlet as pretty as ever


----------

